
StackOverflow Is Down - _ozde
https://stackoverflow.com/
======
javierluraschi
"Stack Overflow is currently offline for maintenance Routine maintenance
usually takes less than an hour. If this turns into an extended outage, we
will tweet updates from @StackStatus or post details on the status blog."

------
semior001
"We are aware of a SQL load issue affecting Stack Overflow and are accessing
it now." \- from @StackStatus on Twitter. It would be funny, if they found the
solution of their problem on StackOverflow in google cache

------
surfsvammel
... and it is back up.

